

Facebook Instant - hardik988
http://www.fbinstant.net/

======
noorsyron
ohh thanks for posting it here :) and thanks for the points. to they guy who
talked about breaking privacy: no sir it doesn't do that, because it simply
uses facebook api...

------
aleeno
You dont even need an account to stalk ppl, sweet

------
Aeo
man they will shut it down cuz of privacy breaching.. 1 month tops

------
zazaonline
it is very easy to use... like the most simple app on FB

------
kriss_9
liked it, good job syron!!

------
eof
first time i wished i had facebook in a while

